# NGD Meshuggah M80M! A month on...



## Bill Stickers (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello all,
So I'm posting this a month on from when I got the Guitar...
Thanks to thomann.de for being a great and reliable shop, I was able to get my hands on 
AN IBANEZ M80M!!!
I have no idea if I'm right but from what I can tell this is the first one in the UK.
Arrived packed to the gills, it was in a heavily padded box from thomann, then a padded Ibanez shipping box, then an Ibanez factory box then inside the include hard case!
The thing looks HUGE!!! But amazingly, and I can't stress this enough, my small girly hands can get around it. It's also about the same weight as my other guitars, perhaps a bit lighter, which is pretty nice and a tad curious. But anyhow...
*Out of the Box....*
It was a decent setup but not ideal for myself. The strings weren't perfect either but they did work on this scale. I'd like to point out that this guitar, according to it's inspection tag, was "packed and ready to go" on 13th October 2013. That means it's done a lot of sitting around in a box and a lot of travelling over like 7 weeks. It was out of tune, dry on the fingerboard and freezing to touch because of the winter weather. Whilst that can be seen as a bummer, I reckoned that you really have to put it into perspective. This guitar has only had a basic factory setup from the Ibanez factory and survived nearly 2 months that included 3 different winter climates, 2 planes and the infamous Royal Mail.
*Critiques...*
Now, I'm not gonna simply say this thing is a monster and is amazing.... yet. I'm gonna say some critical stuff. IMHO the build quality is mid ranged. The fretwork is not perfect under scrutiny, there was some gunk on the back of the headstock and there's a minor finish flaw at the heel (this was not noticeable at first but after a month there's now a patch of grey from dirt; but it cleaned off recently so I don't care). The body is also sensitive to wear and the back is already developing buckle rash. I think it should be viewed as a feature that the guitar is "sensitive" to wear, as the guys from Meshuggah themselves like how they designed the M8M to age from play. So I suppose that being an Artist series instrument it was designed by them to be "organic" like their M8M. I did a full setup when I got it, putting on D'addarios 10-74s*. I had to give the truss rod a tiny turn and shimmed the neck; the neck pocket was clean and very tight. I managed to get an action of about 1.7mm to 1.9mm across all the strings with no buzzing through an amp, ofc there's some unplugged but notes ring clear and true nonetheless. I oiled the fingerboard to it didn't squeak and was nicer to touch. So it's not flawless and I reckon you really are paying for the custom case. The case itself had a THICK manual, allen keys, instrument cable and relevant setup tags. I suspect Ibanez have used a Bass case and installed the guitar foam moulding. It's a lovely case but I was disappointed to find that it's not a ton lighter than a hardshell case, so I'll likely use a gigbag with this without a car. It fits nicely in my fancy Warwick bass rockbag. Yes, the M80M is proportioned like a bass. I have quite a few basses so feel free to ask for size comparison pics. Anyhow, it's kinda a £700 price tier build but...
*Why I don't care about the small bummers...*
The guitar looks very very very nice. The black ash is wonderfully touchyfeely. *IT'S SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOO RESONANT!!!* The sustain and natural tone gives it a wonderful feel. It feels and plays like an instrument that is custom level. I have one super fancy custom, a 2003 Warwick Thumb Bolt-On LTD and the M80M feels as beautiful as it does. It's a good example of the whole is more than the sum of it's parts. I may have said that the fretwork wasn't perfect but importantly, they're well finished, play perfectly and no dead spots at all. The frets are quite tall, which gives really nice note definition but might be an issue for super heavy hands, if you push hard enough to grind on the fingerboard you can go the tiniest fraction sharp, but who the hell presses that hard in reality. I discovered that if you have a play around hitting notes and listening with your ear to the wood (can't believe people don't do that, such an easy way to give yourself a lesson in tonal qualities of wood), I swear to God that you can hear the KTS Titanium rods ringing with sustain in there. If you've got an Ibanez with KTS rods, you should give it a go. Find a sweet note and listen to the sustain by keeping your ear against the back of the neck from string pluck onwards. Titanium rods ftw. The EDGE FX bridge whilst having the cons of a Floyd Rose in terms of setup, is a solid system with great tuning stability. It's no Evertune but on the plus side it doesn't require a huge amount of wood removing for it xD (trolololol). But anyway it certainly contributes to a nice response and sustain with nice big inserts like a Les Paul or a G & L and full contact kinda like Babicz (bet a lot of people haven't noticed that babicz and floyd style saddles have that same feature/gimmick from a technical standpoint). It's a great bridge and I like what it adds sonically as well as being comfy plus fine tuners . Now, the Lundgren M8P... It is such a beautifully versatile pickup. I took the liberty of finding out wether plastic is a "compromise" and no, it isn't. Fibre bobbins are good for handmade applications and plastic is good for mass production, that's pretty much it except plastic with weather better. So really it's just a Lundgren M8 that is less prone to disintegrating from acid sweat. I must admit that the controls were a big surprise. They feel a lot like the stuff they use in PRS guitars, Bourns or Alpha, I dunno exactly but they have the tactile feel of CTS pots, which is really nice. They feel premium adn the Tone control OMG! It is really really really effective. If you do your homework, you can tell me (cuz I forgot) who it was who used to use his tone control like a wah wah by turning it back and forth whilst playing; the tone control on this thing is as effective, damn useful.

*Summary...*
If you've skipped to here, fair enough, I waffled on and on .
The Ibanez M80M is a TONE MONSTER and has a special feel about it that makes it very much like the guitar in the shop that you play after all the others and you're like "OMG DAT TONE!!! TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!" If you must have a brutal-sounding-baritone-beyond-27"-scale 8 string and don't have the patience for a Siggery or a Ran FT and have a £1000** max. budget then I highly recommend this.

NOW PICS!!!


----------



## setsuna7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dude, pics don't work, congrats btw


----------



## Bill Stickers (Jan 12, 2014)

A cameo here from my friend Dave (who's on this forum) with the Ibanez BR00TALZ collection, featuring an Ibanez M80M (shock!), an Ibanez S7420 with BKPs Painkillers/Cold Sweat, Ibanez MTM2 (in sexy not often seen white) with Irongear Hammerhead/Hot Slag and the Junkcaster/Frankenstrat Ibanez parts thing with a Kahler and DiMarzio X2N























PS these are pics from the actual NGD date. I can do some current pics if ya like


----------



## Bill Stickers (Jan 12, 2014)

BONUS ASTERIX ROUND! (I just can't stop watching CinemaSins on YouTube)
AKA The Small Print

(This is kinda a DR 8 string set review)
*To be straight to the point and blunt: D'Addario's 10-74 8 string set kinda suck IMO. They only fit on this 29.4" scale with some careful diligence in where you cut the string and are woefully unbalanced for me. I'm used to playing heavy bottom/skinny tops on 6 and find it natural for string tension to get heavier on the bass strings. At baritone scale, D'Addario's tensions chart is indeed accurate; the Eb, Ab and Db strings are much tighter feeling than the low Bb and F. On the M80M, it feels really bad. To exaggerate to make my point, from F to Db it's like loose, loose, super tight, tight, quite tight, then normal on the unwound strings. With the voicing of the M80M, the difference from the 64 to the 74 made playing Meshuggah stuff quite muddy. It was so bad that I actually swapped some strings around and made it 10-46 + 54 + 74 which worked better for definition and clarity. I have now bitten the bullet and bought DR 10-75s which work A LOT BETTER and feel nice and even in tension. They're also easier to play as round cores do, ask a physicist on how that works or I'll be here all day blabbering. The DRs don't require terribly careful cutting however they don't leave too much slack. However, the strings are wound all the way to their tips so you can literally just pop the non balls ends in the locking saddles and go from there. If you string it the way I do though you may want to thread them through the tuners before putting the ends in the saddles. I always string my guitars somewhat like how manuals instruct you to do so. My luthier teacher taught me his way and I've stuck to it. Get all the tuners with the holes facing straight down the neck, pop the string in from behind i.e end of the hole facing the tip of the headstock, pull in taught leaving a thumb space of slack then pulling the string end back, under and over the string itself to "lock" it in and then winding it up. Using this method, it was best to thread the strings through the tuners first then lock them into the saddles. I have put in this much detail because it left the D string with no extra slack other than the ball end, which I lobbed off for continuity. If you're not as anal as me about how your strings go on then you shouldn't have to care as there should be enough slack. But after stringing it as I was taught, there was very little of the string wasted which is kinda nice I guess. But for 8 strings, I think DR have the best hands down, no one else makes a set that sound as nice, feel as nice or are round core (supposed to last longer and have more sustain).

**From thomann.de at the date of purchase, it cost me about £920 which you'd compare to a Siggery @ £1000 base price with any scale length and specs, Ran FT 8 string @ £978 (exchange rate 12/1/14 UK) with a more-br00tal-27" 28" scale and basic specs. If I had the patience I'd of gotten the Ran or the Siggery, I don't so if you're a spastically impatient individual like myself, get the M80M. If you're happy with 26.5" or 27", then this info isn't really relevant.


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 12, 2014)

Wicked wicked! Love these guitars.


----------



## ice_age_magic (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm gasing pretty hard for one of the m8m models, but it seems none are on the market at this time. I usually use 25.5 scale, but it would be nice to have a super baritone guitar for tracking rhythm parts, heck, I might even gig with it depending on future songwriting. Nice detailed review.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice. That is a beautiful case too. Congrats!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 13, 2014)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 
That's awesome and thanks for all the infos 
HNGD!!!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm about 6 weeks out from taking delivery of mine. Can not wait.

Nice to read a balanced review. I do believe the finish is supposed to wear with use - I might be weird, but I consider that a positive.

It's all about the playability and tone though. I'm pleased to see that you certainly seem happy with it in that regard.


----------



## asher (Jan 13, 2014)

Hawt.


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 13, 2014)

super nice guitar bro!!


----------



## brutus627 (Jan 14, 2014)

Gonna save for one of these...really love them and can't afford the m8m. Awesome review congratz dude!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Feb 1, 2014)

Thought I'd go into some detail about how the finish is wearing.
To follow are some pictures I quickly snapped cuz I was bored and thought I'd share the buckle rash xD
We have here the picz done in negative so you can see the damage better.:



So you can see the damage after about 2 months use from harsh belt buckles pictured here:


So there's some perspective on the kind of abuse my guitars can come under. For more perspective, here is 3 years worth from the same buckles on heavy poly finish:


So the finish on the M80M will wear faster, but that's kinda a feature. The M8M is also designed to age so it makes sense for a MESHUGGAH signature.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Feb 1, 2014)

On another note...
Here's the M80M next to a my custom shop Warwick; which I compared to it in terms of feel and resonance.


It's a beast that really does encroach on being part bass.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats dude!!!

Mine is on the way at the end of February. I cannot wait.


----------



## Stresspill (Feb 1, 2014)

Cool posters bro. Guitar's nice also


----------



## NorCal_Val (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the review(s)!
Good info.
Makes me want one even more!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Feb 1, 2014)

Stresspill said:


> Cool posters bro. Guitar's nice also



Thanks man.
I hated the old paint in that room so I just got as many old music related magazines as possible from friends and that. Tore them apart to find as many poster worthy pics. I've had many a friend say it looks like a guitar shop xD


----------



## DeathChord (Feb 16, 2014)

Exceptional review! My M80M is slotted for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 16, 2014)

A tip for photos dude: Replace your camera's flash with decent lighting (take the guitar outdoors). 

Never use flash. Ever.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Feb 16, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> A tip for photos dude: Replace your camera's flash with decent lighting (take the guitar outdoors).
> 
> Never use flash. Ever.



This is very good advice...
With only two issues.
1. I don't always have access to a decent camera. Not even a nice compact. 
2. I live in England and at this time of year the weather is abysmal. Don't really want to go out in the cold and rain to take pictures of my expensive instruments . Even if there is a good opportunity, I don't have anything close to DSLR to really take advantage :'(

Oh well...

I do plan on trying to grab a Canon compact to use a hack on so I can shoot in RAW and stuff. I used to have one but it got lost  I guess I kinda have a bummer history with cameras


----------



## G-Varbanov (Feb 24, 2014)

Got mine recently. I absolutely love it. Not a fan of the original 9-65 string gauge. I got 10-75 and 11-80s for it. Have you tried changing the strings yet?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 24, 2014)

Really nice and honest review dude. I guess it'll be interesting to see how all these "aged" M80Ms look after a few years! It's a different concept to market something that way, but I think it does justice to the music and image represented by Meshuggah. I couldn't even imagine seeing them play highly lacquered quitars with brightly stained quilted maple tops. Cheers on the sweet axe!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Apr 11, 2014)

Update:
I've been experimenting with string gauges and such. In the London here we don't have terribly great resources for custom string sets on the level and convenience of Circle K. I was very envious of the choice and low cost of their strings, however, shipping pretty much anything from the US sucks cuz Royal Mail are dicks when it comes to charges. Let's not get into that....

So I tried out string direct to make a custom set that be 9-72 as per the Meshuggah rig rundown. I settled or rather had no other viable economical choice other than a set of 9-42 stainless steel strings with a single 52 and 72. Now I know that most will jump to the conclusion of fret munching but I'm always sceptical about guitar related stuff. There's always so much myth and bs surrounding the subject whether it's about something being good or bad. 
With strings it's pretty bad, so instead of researching with guitar related results, I looked up the metals and materials themselves. The type of stainless steel that is most likely used in the manufacture of strings is not hard as one might think. They have to have similar properties to convential string making alloys. Using a hardened kind of stainless steel would make it difficult to use as a vibrating string, other types would have poor magnetism and therefore unviable for an electric guitar. Simply, there's no way that string manufacturer's are making stainless steel guitar strings with any extraneous properties as they would otherwise render the string unusable. Stainless steel strings are just regular guitar strings with a tweaked mix to make the alloys more corrosion resistant so they last longer and stay brighter. Cobalt also has the same use but is a more expensive than good old stainless steel.

Anyway, much tl;dr here...

Stainless steel set 9-42 +52 +72. Works great. Sounds good, feels good and last a bit longer. More importantly they cost the same as the DR 8 string set but fit extremely well. I'm confident that they'd fit on a 30" scale with little to no fuss. Only down side is for whatever reason, the strings are rougher than convential strings, although only mildly.

You may be shocked to know that the strings I'm using are Fender branded ones mixed with D'addario singles. All works fine for the price and the tone is still plenty great! If there was a Circle K for the UK though, that'd still be nice....
9-72 on the M80M ftw


----------



## Bill Stickers (Apr 11, 2014)

PS drop E sucks with a 72 IMO.
Meshuggah F thru Eb is fine with a low 72 though, djenty as ....


----------



## AVH (Apr 12, 2014)

Close on those gauges, on the majority of their 29.4" guitars they've been using 9-46+52+70, and generally DR Titefit's, although they have dabbled with Dunlop briefly but went back to DR. On Fred's 27" Stoneman, the 70 is replaced with a 74. 

And whether SS strings cause premature fretwear or not...no 'myth' there I'm afraid, they do. And I've done more refrets than you can shake ten sticks at, particularly on basses that have been fed a steady diet of Rotosounds


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm using 9-46 + 52 + 72 for drop E on mine and it feels great. Could maybe go a shade heavier on the low string, but I don't want to sacrifice any of the snappy attack I'm getting with the 72.

The M80M is rapidly becoming my favourite instrument - even for playing normal six string stuff. The harmonic content is glorious and it's just such a comfortable guitar to play. 

The only thing I'm a little sad about is that it doesn't have the same designed-to-wear finish as it's expensive big brother - oh, and the two small but noticeable dents I have somehow inflicted on the lower edge of the body on the face side.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Apr 23, 2014)

AVH said:


> Close on those gauges, on the majority of their 29.4" guitars they've been using 9-46+52+70, and generally DR Titefit's, although they have dabbled with Dunlop briefly but went back to DR. On Fred's 27" Stoneman, the 70 is replaced with a 74.
> 
> And whether SS strings cause premature fretwear or not...no 'myth' there I'm afraid, they do. And I've done more refrets than you can shake ten sticks at, particularly on basses that have been fed a steady diet of Rotosounds



I stand corrected on the strings. I am using a 70 as it turns out too.

The myth I was battling with is from some people I've encountered who have said that SS strings eat the frets within a month. I.e brand new frets + SS strings = divets bad enough to require crowning again. I've been using them for 2 months (3rd set now) with no visible changes nor playability changes. You've got far more experience than I but surely you can agree that you'd be hard pressed to wear a divet into your frets so quickly.
My friend plays bass and one of his has brass frets which have gotten worn over the past 2 years with SS strings and conventional coated ones. The frets have gotten worn more so than basses of a similar age but it's happened over 2 years not a month. Certainly not the varacious fret eaters that should be avoided like the plague, which is the impression I get from some players.

That being said I do want some regular strings as I don't like the rough feel of SS and they don't last much longer than normal strings. Gauge wise they've been an improvement but material wise a big disappointment.
I think I shall investigate trying some Dunlop's and attempt the same task of making a custom set for £10; matching the price of the DRs which I still hold in high regard but can't get a lighter gauge


----------



## philkilla (Apr 24, 2014)

Spot on with the review. These guitars are truly badass, and I usually catch myself staring at it for long periods of time.

I'll have to do my belated NGD at some point too...


----------

